# Your best method of applying SRP



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Right, before anyone shouts, I know there are an awful lot of threads regarding SRP, and in every single one people come up with different suggestions for it's application.

Seeing as SRP is widely used, and is a product that alot of people use for their first steps into Detailing, I thought that, as a community, we could create a thread listing peoples different methods of applying SRP to get the best results. Hopefully the thread will be usefull enough to become a sticky, we'll see how it goes.

What I think we need to list here is:


What applicator do you use
How much SRP to have on the applicator
how big an area do you work on at a time
What do you use to buff off
General hints and tip for when using SRP

Over to you guys


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

This is my personal opinion - we probably all differ, but:

What applicator do you use - Sonus applicator - yellow side
How much SRP to have on the applicator - a small, 5p sized blob
how big an area do you work on at a time - about 1 - 2 foot square
What do you use to buff off - just a good quality clean mf
General hints and tip for when using SRP - don't get it on black plastics and window rubbers etc as it can be a ***** to remove! And layering it up can have some advantages if it's the filling qualities of the product that you're after.

:thumb:


----------



## paulrandall (Apr 15, 2008)

A a new person to detailing i use:

Meguiers Foam application
5p sized squirt.
2ft square areas.
Clean Microfibre (Prima Monster Fluffy)

Good hint. Don't forget to shake the bottle!


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

paulrandall said:


> Good hint. Don't forget to shake the bottle!


Yeah, that too!


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

:speechles And don't place the bottle down to hard on any surface as it spits out!!! Does on my 1litre bottle anyway!!


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

tminal said:


> :speechles And don't place the bottle down to hard on any surface as it spits out!!! Does on my 1litre bottle anyway!!


That's so funny you say that- the first time I opened the pot, I read the back before using it (sometimes helps!) and read the safefy info. I sit it down and it spits in my eye! *******! lol. I don't know what it is about that bottle but stuff is always spitting out of it!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i use a damp cellulose application sponge (autosmart ones) and a small blob spread over the panel until it needs more, most often 2 small blobs will do a wing easily! 
removal, any form of Mf will do it! the tesco mf's i find better than the poorboys dmt's as it happens!


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

good tip for getting SRP off plastics etc is to use AG fast glass .. works a treat


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Timmo said:


> i use a damp cellulose application sponge (autosmart ones) and a small blob spread over the panel until it needs more, most often 2 small blobs will do a wing easily!


Yeah, but if you don't dampen the sponge (I didn't once- oops!) then you end up using about 5 times as much!


----------



## ryanblunt (Apr 16, 2008)

i find the best way to get SRP off plastic trim is to use an eraser, the softer ones work the best, especially if the trim is textured!

hope that helps some people! :thumb:


also works with wax residue etc as i find using fast glass etc dull my trim


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

What I think we need to list here is:
I use the Blue Peal MicroFiber pads to apply SRP. Easier and better results than the foam pads, in my opinion.

I do use the squeezable bottles for holding the SRP. Similar to the ketchup bottles with the fine ends. It stops the bottle "burps" like everyone experiences and allows more control over how much you apply to the pad.

Quantity wise, I dont have a set ammount. Though I try to use as little as possible. Just work it in well as you go along the car.

The Eraser is a method I use for removing SRP on the trim. I have posted about using them else where on here. Alternatively tape up the car!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This is good, it's turning out how I hoped.

As for those using the dampened applicators:

Do you dampen the whole thing and then squeeze it out, or do you just spray up the surface to keep it damp?


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

richardjohn22 said:


> That's so funny you say that- the first time I opened the pot, I read the back before using it (sometimes helps!) and read the safefy info. I sit it down and it spits in my eye! *******! lol. I don't know what it is about that bottle but stuff is always spitting out of it!


 its not just me then!


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> This is good, it's turning out how I hoped.
> 
> As for those using the dampened applicators:
> 
> Do you dampen the whole thing and then squeeze it out, or do you just spray up the surface to keep it damp?


Spritz it with some water personally, I don't want it all soggy


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

tminal said:


> :speechles And don't place the bottle down to hard on any surface as it spits out!!! Does on my 1litre bottle anyway!!


Same with mine


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

ryanblunt said:


> i find the best way to get SRP off plastic trim is to use an eraser, the softer ones work the best, especially if the trim is textured!
> 
> hope that helps some people! :thumb:
> 
> also works with wax residue etc as i find using fast glass etc dull my trim


does this work??????


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes it does 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58941


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

tip: uncsrew the lid rather than use the flip top


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> tip: uncsrew the lid rather than use the flip top


I'll try that, cheers:thumb:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Yes it does
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58941


going to play tonight


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Flip mate, this forum is for detailing you know... What you do in your own time is up to you


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Flip mate, this forum is for detailing you know... What you do in your own time is up to you


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i have decanted my srp into the small 100ml bottles you can get from curryhotcurry (ebay seller), make sit a lot easier to use as you only have the small bottle with you and as mentioned you dont get the Splurges of srp coming out resulting in you either having to apply it half inch thick or try and scrape it back inthe bottle!!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

* What applicator do you use - Megs foam app
* How much SRP to have on the applicator - 5p size? Maybe less
* how big an area do you work on at a time - tend to do a panel, or a half
* What do you use to buff off - A nice clean MF
* General hints and tip for when using SRP - I like to spread the product slowly, then increase pressure and speed, then go in straight lines, buff off excess.


:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use my G220 and a Megs Polishing Pad. Apply 4 blobs, North, East, South and West in the centre and do a few passes on speed 3-3.5, then buff with a MF.

Works a treat :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I like the idea of using some sort of motorised applicator for it. I think I've got one of those cheap ass halfrauds ones laying around, for the SRP that might be alright to use, if I can find it, I'll give it a go at some point.

I'll give it a couple more days and then I'll take everyones methods and tips and kinda write a ********** method for using SRP in the original post


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I would be quite intrigued to see how you get on using the "motorised method" .

The infamous Dave KG has mentioned how to apply it somewhere on here I believe?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> I would be quite intrigued to see how you get on using the "motorised method" .
> 
> The infamous Dave KG has mentioned how to apply it somewhere on here I believe?


haha, if I can find the bloody thing of course, it mighta been chucked when we moved house a while ago, damned parents.

If not, I'm gonna be pumped by the end of doing a couple of coats of that all over :doublesho argh, my poor arms.


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I like the idea of using some sort of motorised applicator for it. I think I've got one of those cheap ass halfrauds ones laying around, for the SRP that might be alright to use, if I can find it, I'll give it a go at some point.
> 
> I'll give it a couple more days and then I'll take everyones methods and tips and kinda write a ********** method for using SRP in the original post


If you want cheaper motorised option my recommendation would be to avoid halfrauds own stuff at all cost.

At b&q for 42 quid you can get a bosch RO model pex270ae which is miles better than any halfrauds style machine.

It's a small, fast, small throw RO which applies SRP a treat with sonus white or blue 6"pad.

The machine is also capable of quite nice corection using poorboys ssr 2.5 or so and sonus yellow cuting 6" pad just in case you need it later on.

Hope it helps:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

farcrygamer said:


> If you want cheaper motorised option my recommendation would be to avoid halfrauds own stuff at all cost.
> 
> At b&q for 42 quid you can get a bosch RO model pex270ae which is miles better than any halfrauds style machine.
> 
> ...


It does, alot, if I find the halfrauds thing I'll chuck it! lol, cheers bud!

Quick question though, for mounting the pad, what do you use? I see many refferences to backing plates on here, does this not need one? I was just wondering how the pad is attached to the sander.

Also, with that being a semi vacum model, is that going to have an effect?


----------



## Christos1982 (Oct 21, 2006)

I use my old silverline polisher and a AG soft polishing pad that I got from the AG van. Really impressed with it spread on at speed 1 then speed 3 to work/buff it. Not sure if its correcting the defects or masking them still looks great


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> It does, alot, if I find the halfrauds thing I'll chuck it! lol, cheers bud!
> 
> Quick question though, for mounting the pad, what do you use? I see many refferences to backing plates on here, does this not need one? I was just wondering how the pad is attached to the sander.
> 
> Also, with that being a semi vacum model, is that going to have an effect?


The machine comes with it's own 5" backing plate which is not swapable .

You can attach to it many different pads but from my experience sonus sfx 1, 2 and 3 do the best job with this machine. Lake country pads are also good. Megs ones are great pads but they can slightly disintegrate at the edges of velcro when used on this machine.

I recommend you sonus white pad called sfx 2 for SRP like stuff and sonus yellow sfx 1 cuting pad for heavy polishes or compounds.

Cheers
Igor


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Excellent, I think I'll give this a go. Is the SFX 2 more of a finishing pad then? cheers for this tip


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Excellent, I think I'll give this a go. Is the SFX 2 more of a finishing pad then? cheers for this tip


SFX2 is a polishing pad and SFX3 is a finshing pad. I personaly prefer SFX2 for SRP but that's just me. I am sure that both pads will give you ni9ce results with SRP.:thumb:


----------

